# old meets new, swamp-a-gumi



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, my love for swamps did me in again, and instead of setting up a real planted tank i am building yet another swamp...

The basics...
I found an old 20L meta frame leaker in the basement of the shop... I resealed her and so far so good.

I had my marine land LED lights sitting on my floor wasting space so I figure I will use them over this tank but keep the suspended above cause it looks really clean. 

I am using flourite (2 bags) as my substrate for this monster.


The Plan...
This one is going to be a real swamp, the top part of the tank will house all live terrestrial mosses that can handle a swampy habitat. I have 10 yellow antenna sulawesi snails coming in this week and I think six will end up in here with a school of orange buffalo barbs (my all time favorite fish) Maybe some parrots feather in the water as a floater and taiwan or peacock moss is going to be the main plant focus.

Lights:









Substrate:









Dry Scape:









Added water (gross):









Current setup:









comments, or critique please

thanks
F


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I really like that color of Fluorite, did you have to buy it online?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

nope, i had 2 old bags at the store... score one for old stock!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

looks good. Are you gonna add any shrimp to the tank?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

dunno yet, i am a real sucker for buffalo barbs, i dunno if they will beat up shrimp though...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

BTW scientific on the barbs is barbodes rhomboocellatus


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

How about something like red claw crabs? Something that will go on both land and water? Also, is that just plain Flourite? Or a special kind?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I got some sulawesi snails comin monday or tuesday. And that's just really old flourite that was on the shelf for about 3 years.


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

Wasn't sure about that big rock on the left without the water. But with it half way it looks pretty nice already. Must be HEAVY!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol, that rock is heavy, I'm only going half way with water, I got some sweet moss going in tomorrow, found some cool terrestrial stuff on a hike.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

What is the protocol on putting plants from the wild in a tank? Anything special you have to do to them to make them tank safe?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

well I'm sure there is, but I'm also sure that i am not going to do anything special. its just a moss...


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

That rock on the left is funny, but I bet it has a really nice trickle down effect.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

moss...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

VincentK said:


> That rock on the left is funny, but I bet it has a really nice trickle down effect.


its called texas wind stone, I usually don't use it, but this chunk had an awesome tabletop and it made a great waterfall


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

here is the trickle down effect...


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree, i giant fan of that rock on the left, but with water WOW its a fantastic waterfall, cant wait to see some green around that filter!  good start!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Added java fern (cause its easy and I'm lazy) also picked up some parrot feather from my old job. Pics soon I hope.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Have you considered moving the filter towards the back/tip of the rock? Because from the picture it looks like a lot of the water is falling down the left side and a lot of the right side is dry.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea, I thought about it, I kinda like that only some of it has water moving down it. I like the split.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

What media do you have inside that filter? Just the standard stuff?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just filter floss for now, I forgot to get biobags at work the last few days lol.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

This tank is cool, it's like retro, I don't remember seeing a metal framed tank, like ever, those filters are also pretty cool too, I've only seen the kind that's powered by an airstone, are you going to make it blackwater?


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

What kind of moss is that? Is it terrestrial moss?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea, I found it hiking last week. Lookin good so far.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

VincentK said:


> This tank is cool, it's like retro, I don't remember seeing a metal framed tank, like ever, those filters are also pretty cool too, I've only seen the kind that's powered by an airstone, are you going to make it blackwater?



yea, i love these tetra internal filters, they are awesome for turtles )and swamps)... i doubt i am gonna do black water. as i am waiting on these sulawesi snails, woohoo


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

put the parrots feather in...


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice plants, how much flow are you going for? Just a bit because it's swamp?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks, I want to lower the flow on this whisper pump ev entually, but I worry that less flow will cause a lot of algae.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Ooooooh another swamp  Looking good. Love the rock and water fall. 
More pictures please


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

More tonight, I need some plant ideas. Little help guys?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Also, I should have 10 more buffalo barbs in by wednesday pm.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is 4" of water too shallow for jungle val?


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

up date! up date!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol, at work currently! Pics some time tonight I hope. With anu luck when I get home my sulawesi snails will be in.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

excited!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bump about my jungle val question.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

F22 said:


> Bump about my jungle val question.


I have wondered about that also. A val would really look good in my riparium. I *really* like the tank by the way. I am not a fan a iwagumi, but this might change my mind!:icon_mrgr
Jake


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol thanks jake, ill try it and keep you posted on the results


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks to your tank, I finally have a scape idea in my head for the new tank I will get once I move to Roseville. Thanks a bunch F22


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol glad I can help.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm taking your "waterfall" idea and tweaking it just a bit. MUAHAHAHAA


----------



## Deathscythe617 (Apr 8, 2010)

Really like the idea, can't wait to see the results! Makes me wish i were from N. NJ instead of south jersey... lol!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Swamps>shore


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

F22 said:


> Swamps>shore


I should start calling you the "Swampuation" after that horrible Jersey Shore show. lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey,

I'm lovin the swamp-a-gumi.

Nice start on the hardscape. I can't wait to see some plants in there.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Me neither, headin to home depot later to fo a lil shopping.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

orange buffalo barbs










orange buffalo barbs again (cause they are AWESOME)










yellow antenna rabbit snails (things from sulawesi are cool!)


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude those fish are awesome.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks, i gotta throw a heater in tonight though, the snails just aren't that active yet, im thinking 71 is a little cool...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok, bumped to 82. Fish look Insane! Snails are active too. Ill try to post after darts tonight. 

F


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Dude, are you going to just slather this in terrestrial moss? Because that would be awesome.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna see how the chunk I have now does, if it see real growth I'm gonna grab more, I am lookin for some sort of tree or something to put slightly off to the right of the center.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, so the terrestrial moss doesn't seem to be doing anything, im thinking about adding irish moss to the dry area. perhaps jungle val to the water area tonight too... I think i am gonna need oto cats soon...


QUESTION!
how many buffalo barbs?
I need a response cause i just got a bag of them in at the shop.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

F22 said:


> ok, so the terrestrial moss doesn't seem to be doing anything, im thinking about adding irish moss to the dry area. perhaps jungle val to the water area tonight too... I think i am gonna need oto cats soon...
> 
> 
> QUESTION!
> ...


3-5? I thought anything less then 20g was a little to cramped for barbs. Or are B. Barbs an exception? Those fish are *AWESOME* BTW.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I need to work for swampuation (lol), so I can get some of the stuff he has laying around too. lol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha, that name is gonna stick... 
jake, i was thinking more like 15 on the barbs! i mean its only 6g water, but its a long space with enough territory for them and i am grossly over filtered..


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

F22 said:


> haha, that name is gonna stick...
> jake, i was thinking more like 15 on the barbs! i mean its only 6g water, but its a long space with enough territory for them and i am grossly over filtered..


The general rule is 1 gallon per inch of fish, which doesn't tank in account the activity of the fish, thus I wouldn't get barbs. I would get a slow moving fish like Betta or Dwarf Gouramis.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

that rule is wrong my friend... by that logic you can only stick ten 1" cardinal tetras in a 10g or one 10 pacu in a 10g. big fish produce more waste than smaller ones. I know i over simplified things just now, but that simplicity has not been a problem for me yet. 

Secondly... dwarf gouramis would pound each other in hamburger in that tank.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks plantman!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I decided to post a thread asking what type of fish and how many for your tank would work. It is here.


----------



## weeb2k1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hilde said:


> I decided to post a thread asking what type of fish and how many for your tank would work. It is here.


 
I'm pretty sure its a 20 gallon long, not a 20 Liter, which, despite only haveing 6ish gallons of water, means that there is a far larger surface area which should allow for a greater number of fish.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol ok, but its not gonna change my mind.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

@weeb2k1 thats the point i was trying to illustrate


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i have this unfortunate feeling this thread is gonna turn into a battle and get closed... 


thanks....


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I love the fish! They are awesome! And are these the same as Round-Banded Barbs? 
I probably would start with 10 and see how they do then add more. Aren't those grow only like 1" long? you should be totally fine with 15 especially when you have a great filtration. I have 20 CPDs, most are babies they grow so slooooow, in my 10g with at least 30 RCS no problems whats however, I don't even do water changes that often maybe once a month.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thank you!
lol, yes they are the same species, i actually finally found out the other common name for them. 

They are doing great...


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

F22 said:


> thank you!
> lol, yes they are the same species, i actually finally found out the other common name for them.
> 
> They are doing great...


I like orange buffalo barb name better LOL I'm gonna cross out the round-banded barb in my encyclopedia and write in orange buffalo LOL 
I'm gonna get some for my 55g community, because they are awesome


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

if you can find them i would really advise you to get them, they are super pretty and do very very well... they show signs of fighting, the color is amazing!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

F22 said:


> if you can find them i would really advise you to get them, they are super pretty and do very very well... they show signs of fighting, the color is amazing!


I haven't seen them anywhere, but then again I didn't really look. I hope that the LFS across the street can order them for me  Are they expensive?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i price them here at $5.99 each and 3 for $15... thats not too bad...


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

That's not bad at all. I got my CPDs for $7.99 each and now they are $9.99 here, so $15 for 3 sounds like a great deal  Let just hope it will be that price and not more I need a lot of fish for my 55g


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol i can always send them!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

I might hold you to that LOL If I won't be able to find them  
Do you know if it's easy to breed them?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

never tried to breed them but hopeully they will breed for me with me putting in any effort lol. im taking the ones that came in today i think..


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

If they breed for you let me know because that means I can get another breeding project going  
I say take them


----------



## weeb2k1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this the Banded Barb here?

http://64.95.130.5/summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=17474

Only curious because it is listed as being able to reach 3.5 inches, which, were they to do so, they would be quite constrained with as many as you are hoping to put into the tank.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thats them, if they get to 3" i'll set up a 150G for them lol... 
I have had them for yeats and never saw growth, they were in a 55g so im certain they were not contrained there..


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

weeb2k1 said:


> Is this the Banded Barb here?
> 
> http://64.95.130.5/summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=17474
> 
> Only curious because it is listed as being able to reach 3.5 inches, which, were they to do so, they would be quite constrained with as many as you are hoping to put into the tank.


I don't think they get that big, my encyclopedia says 2". I thought it was 1" but it is 2"


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, there is no way they hit 3.5" i gotta think that article is off somehow... Maybe in the wild? I dunno, i had them for years and they didn't get bigger than 1.75"


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, i'm getting 5 or 6 different common names and sizes of either 2" or 3.5" i dunno, i just going to assume its 2" because i have had them for years in many different tanks and never saw them hit anywhere close to 3"


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Puntius&species=rhomboocellatus&id=978


----------



## weeb2k1 (Mar 17, 2010)

lol I'd say go with personal experience especially considering the wide variation of listed sizes.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i was thinking the same


----------



## Mikaila31 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think I tried that kinda moss too and it didn't work for me either. Do you have that other native kind... IDK it looks kinda like out of the water java moss. It does great in my little paludarium. I'm not sure what look you are going for but Forget-me-nots are a flowering bog plant that should do well in that tank. They get kinda tall though. Subwassertang would do good in shallow waters.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hmm, i tried the sub and i just don't like it, too messy for me. forget me nots may work well...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

update time kids.

new parrots feather growth










new plants dunno bout the species, the one on the right is lemon butter fern, the other is unknown to me...










Full tank shot!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh it looks nice Swampuation!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice! 

Those old frame tanks are the coolest..

Thanks for posting those buffalo barbs, I've never seen them around here.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks! I love this tank. The barbs are cool too.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

getting alot of die off from the parrots feather that is underwater. The new growth above water seems to be looking quite good though...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

update, with pics to follow this evening...

i bounced the sulawesi snails into my small tank, they still aren't moving... i hate snails...

i also added an amazon zebra puffer, clearly an impulse purchase.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

F22 said:


> i also added an amazon zebra puffer, clearly an impulse purchase.


Never heard of it, is the size similar to that of the Indian Pea Puffer? Looking forward to this pics:smile:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah, he's a little fella


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like how this has turned out!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahem, I believe we were promised some pictures? :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I think the puffer will eat your snails


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

@chad, snails are in another tank...

full tank









more awesome barbs


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

wow! This is awesome!!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice man! Did you do something with the filter?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks, nah the filter is still in place, i want an eheim, but i'm pretty sure i'll be moving cross country in just a few months so i need to save money. I also don't know if im gonna take the fish with me.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

D: What's going to happen to your store?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i don't know, but my fiance is going to get an amazing offer within the week and i gotta go for it.. I may start my aquarium maintenance company down there... I just gotta make a change. lol


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Down there? Texas? :3


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

florida


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

If you move, I will be forced to give you a new nickname! Darn.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, im still gonna be a jersey boy


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok, so I just picked up 2 creeping jenny plants, gonna let them crawl along the top of the swamp


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

creeping jennys are great! Mine visably grows more every day, great set up btw!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, i hope i have the same results, i got mine free floating though... anyone ever try that?


----------



## rushr (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a creeping jenny in paludarium setup once and it grew and put out roots into the water. It seemed to do fine growing in, out, or on top of the water


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Can we get a pic of that puffer?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

if i can get him to come out from the back of the tank, little fella isn't too happy i think, he may have to get moved... i'm quite bummed about it


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

little update...


















it seems as though my fish are afraid of my tripod and i'm not happy about it...

i'm also quite annoyed that i need to keep topping off... who woulda thought with an open top tank... lol

oh well keeps the humidity up for my geckos


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

is that a red tiger lotus in the right hand side?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

oh it certainly is


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

looks great! thats another plant that grows wildly!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea, i plan on keeping it well trimmed so i can cultivate the bush look, not the messy disaster look.. lol


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

lol, I was planning to let mine grow to the top but still keep it trimmmed well, do you know how easy/hard they are to flower?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think as long as conditions are good it will flower.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok decesion update!
i am gonna give the buffalo barbs back to work, i had some customer ask for a whole mess of them and i would rather see the shop make money than me look at them. lol

I wanna do a crazy invert tank anyway...


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

time for updates!

terrestrial plants









red tiger lotus









creeping jenny (starting to throw major roots helping with the swamp-u-ation)









cool top shot


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

sweet, just found 2 bags of flora base while i was cleaning up at the store, now i can build up my hardscape and work on more of a sloap!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

duh, slope


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks very nice. After checking out numerous good looking rips on here (like yours), I have decided to build a riparium for my next tank. I am also intrigued by the type of flora and fauna you can house. I may come to you for advice.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i'm here to help my friend... just let me know any questions... I think you will love pothos plant as a starter


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey, looking good! the creeping jennys growing really well! What terrestrial plants have you got?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just some metro plant foliage. But I'm workin on a sweet rescape. Gonna be air plant heavy


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Love what you have done so far. I saw one tank use creeping jenny as a foreground for a riparium and it looked really good once it grew in. Would love to see a shot of the puffer.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Puffer is long gone. He was far too nasty for this scape, I thought I could pull it off but in the end you can put a pig in heels but its still a pig


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

So I am in desperate need of an interesting floater. Can someone PLEASE hit me up with a cool one. Also I think I may be adding wood to the tank turning it to a true swamp. though my plant plans will take away from the raw beauty that is the swamp and take things into a structured direction.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Love the idea and gratz on a very nice tank.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you. Hopefully I can have it done soon.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Frog's bit is a nice floater. I have giant duckweed in my tank right now and there's a ton of the stuff in the lake in front of my house. Only problem is it comes with algae out of the lake and I have little of it in my tank at the moment. The giant duckweed is nice because it doesn't clog the filters like regular duckweed does. Giant duckweed is an invasive species here so I don't know about shipping it out of Florida, but I highly recommend it as a nice floating plant that isn't too big. Bigger floaters like water lettuce are nice and so is hyacinth. There's so much hyacinth in the lake in front of my house that it is literally choking the lake out. It is also extremely illegal to possess it or attempt to mail it, but.. it is very attractive with purple flowers if you can get some without breaking any laws.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I can prolly get that easily.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey,
hows bout eared water moss? Thats what I have in my riparium, its really easy to kepp and produces broder leaves than duckweed so gives a nicer look.










you can just see it in the corners of this pic, hope it helps!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Where did you find that? I'm thinkin that has some potential.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

just found it in my lfs, maybe you'll find it on google somewhere?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Let's hope so. I may go on the hunt today.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's either Salvinia Natans or Azolla.

Nice looking tank F22! :icon_mrgr


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Alright, something else I need to look into. Thanks demon


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

foreground plant...Marsilea quadrifolia? anyone have any luck growing it in about 3.5" of water? or can anyone hit me up with a link with all the info on it?

thanks
F


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, the swamp is completely revamped, water is really cloudy so pics tomorrow i think.


----------



## hdthan (Mar 29, 2010)

wow, this tank is awesome! subscribed!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks, but i need to do alot of work to it... I got my crystals today from greenisgood, and they look amazing. gonna add an amazing piece of driftood tonight too so I guess technically it will no longer be iwagumi. I also hope to add some airplants by the weekend, but i'm gonna be painfully busy.

I will update tonight when when shrimp and new driftwood are in the tank.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok, so let me start with an apology for no pictures of the tank, I've been so busy though lol. I'm just posting quick to say it is amazing how differently shrimp behave when they are the only inhabitants in a tank lol. I've had a lot of inverts in my fish tanks over the years, but this is my first invert only tank, and to be honest I'm amazed. The crystals are just hanging out on moss balls all day long, they never get spooked and zip across the tank, they just kind move to the next one, its really cool.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

update...FINALLY
shrimp pics



















sneaky shrimp 










air plants










full tank










check out my sweet moss ball collection!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

:O Awesome tank!  I'm starting a paludarium, so we might end up having the same type of set-up.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha nice, enjoy the swampagumi!


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

wow. I've never seen one like this.  Subscribed


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

so i've been really busy but i have a 2 picture update...

btw i noticed a baby rabbit snail tis morning... little bugger is tiny.

anyway, enjoy...


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, the swamp-a-gumi looks pretty otherworldly. It look like a day trip to the Martian aquarium. I really like the little air plants on the rocks. How hard is it to keep the glass clean?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Its a huge pain to keep it clean. Lol. I am working on a new filter to reduce surface agitation but for now I clean it regularly.


----------



## dtsuyuki (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow! That's like a hundred bucks in Marimo Balls! Cool Scape!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol thanks!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Do you think the marimos will spread and form a carpet along the bottom or on the rocks? How cool would that be


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

To be honest I wouldn't like that at all. I like the juxtaposition of rounded look of the moss balls against the harder edge of the rocks


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, to each their own I guess, did you decide if you were putting in a floater?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I want something, still undecided, and since I am moving soon all aquarium purchases are on hold.


----------



## AquariumNoob (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow how big are those marimo's??!?


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

golfball - nearly softball size


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

excellent !!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks good! Did I miss you lowering the waterfall rock? I liked it up.

And if you are still looking for moss Spraghm moss grows quick and fast, I have some growing on some milled Peat's, moisture and a bit of sun and its spreading like crazy. Its great cause now I have live spraghm moss for my carnivorous plants.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I appreciate the offer swimz, but I'm moving and am getting rid of the tank and I dunno what to do with it


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

F22 said:


> I appreciate the offer swimz, but I'm moving and am getting rid of the tank and I dunno what to do with it


*couch* Me! *Cough* :icon_roll

The tank looks good, real bummer that you have to get rid of it though...:icon_sad: I am not a big fan of the moss balls, they just don't look natural. But that's me, which is a whole 'nother story. :flick:


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh I had no idea you were taking it down.  Aw its a great tank with lots of character.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i so bummed, but i suppose i need to move out of my parents house and make some moves. haha


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Bring it with you Swampuation.

Then you can do a GTL (Gym, Tank, Laundry) routine. LOL


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hahaha. Nah. I have 3 finnex tanks that I am eager to set up.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like you will still be doing a GTL then. lolol


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

True,I guess I keep this one and setup the 4g tanks all over the house.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome tank! Ahh, oh how I wish I could get more tanks setup!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

update time, did a full rescape on the rock work, and i think i may actually add more plants to the tank tomorrow, but i moved all the rocks and played with the water fall.


----------



## irr0001 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just read through your thread. Very nice tank! Cool idea!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This was such a unique idea. Bummer it has to go.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol I'm taking it with me, I really don't care about the inconvenience.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

It's so inconvinient.. just give it to me!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha, not gonna happen buddy!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

couple more pics from this afternoon:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ok, well tank is getting gutted this week, so i am gonna post more stuff on S&S

this is a shame, but i need the money and i'm moving, then i'm moving again lol


----------



## pwninkev (May 10, 2009)

amazingly unique tank man!


----------

